# DCF77 Funkuhempfänger



## maisanuk (5 Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir für meine Projekte kleine DCF77-Funkuhrempfänger gebaut. Mit nur einem digitalem Eingang an der SPS und dem kostenlosen Code der OSCAT-Bibliothek gibts jetzt immer genau Zeit inclusive Wochentag und Sommerzeiterkennung. 24VDC-Versorgung, kurschluss- und überlastsicher
Das ganze in ein kleines Plastigehäuse mit 3m Kabel (3x0,25qmm) verpackt.

Wenn jemand auch so ne semi-professionelle Lösung zum Funkuhrempfang brauchen kann, bitte melden, ich habe davon noch mehr. Preislich sollte schon so €40 drin sein, sonst mach ich nur miese.

P.S. Ich bau das gleiche gerade auch mit GPS, d.h. die Uhrzeit kommt von den GPS-Satelliten. Mann braucht für den Empfang zwar direkten "Himmelsblick", dafür funktioniert das aber auf der ganzen Welt. Mit RS232 an die SPS. Preis: €100. Jemand interesse ?


----------



## Buhmann (27 Januar 2009)

*Dcf77*

Hat das Teil denn nen besseren Empfang als der von Siemens ?
Wir wollten den DCF77 von Siemens in eine Producktionshalle bauen und hatten dabei keinen Erfolg


----------



## Question_mark (27 Januar 2009)

*Dcf77*

Hallo,



			
				Buhmann schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollten den DCF77 von Siemens in eine Producktionshalle bauen und hatten dabei keinen Erfolg



Schon mal versucht, den DCF77-Empfänger ausserhalb der Halle zu montieren ? 

Einige interessante Informationen zur Ausbreitung des DCF77 Signals im Langwellenbereich findet man im folgenden Link :

http://download.funkamateur.de/.download/DG9WF%20Iono_lang.pdf

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maisanuk (28 Januar 2009)

wahrscheinlich hat meine Modul auch keinen besseren Empfang wie das von Siemens. Zwar ist das von Siemens nicht gerade gut gelöst ( die Empfangsantenne muss möglichst weit von der restlichen Elektronik entfernt sein), anderst geht es aber kaum. Die von Theben ist schon nicht schlecht, jedoch spezielles Sgnal, evtl. ist das ein sogenanntes BERO-Signal ?
Ich glaube Sie haben da ein Empfangsproblem wegen der Lage und Ausrichtung.
ganz wichtig: weit weg von jeglichem Metall - auch nicht auf mettallische Flächen montieren. Am besten außerhalb des Gebäudes.
- muß möglichst nach Frankfurt-Mainflingen ausgerichtet sein. Bei 90° Verdrehung hat man nämlich schon praktisch keinen Empfang da genau quer zu den Feldlinien des Senders.

Gruß


----------



## Solaris (28 Januar 2009)

maisanuk schrieb:


> ...die Empfangsantenne muss möglichst weit von der restlichen Elektronik entfernt sein...



Soll das so stimmen? Was bringt das? Sollte die Empfangselektronik nicht so dicht wie möglich an der Antenne sitzen? Oder meinst Du die Entfernung zur SPS?
Die Empfangsantenne besteht für meine Begriffe aus einem Ferritstab und einer dort aufgebrachten Spule. Dann sollte ja schon die Empfänger-Elektronik kommen. Wenn die Empfängerelektronik ordentlich gegen nachfolgende Technik entkoppelt ist (z.B Optokoppler) dann sollte die Entfernung zur Auswerte-Technik unerheblich sein. Der Empfang der Antenne selbst läßt sich ansonsten durch jegliche elektronischen Geräte gerne stören, z.B. PC-Technik, natürlich auch von einer nicht sonderlich EMV-geschützten SPS-Konstruktion. Also ist nicht die Entfernung entscheidend sondern der störstrahzlenfreie Aufstellungsort der Antenne. In beblechten Industriehallen wird es schwer sein ein konstantes Signal zu finden, die schirmen gut ab, Metall-bedampfte Wärmeschutzfenster auch, es gibt noch viele Stolperfallen auf der Suche nach einem ausreichend guten Empfang. Zu beachten ist auch die Tageszeitabhängige Empfangsqualität des DCF77-Signals.


----------



## maisanuk (19 Februar 2009)

ja, es ist mitunter nicht einfach guten Empfang zu kriegen.
Für Industrieanlagen würde ich selber auch auf eine NTP-Lösung statt DCF77 gehen. Bei anderen (Gebäudeautomation, Prozesstechnik,...) ist vielleicht nicht der Empfang das Problem sondern wo kann ich eine kaufen kann (das war mein Problem für viele Monate) - ohne dass ich gleich einen seriellen Port dafür verschwenden muss oder mit löten und basteln anfangen muss.

Jetzt habe ich es soweit fertig gestellt, dass man es auch verkaufen kann (mit ausgewiesener MwSt, Gewährleistung, Rücknahme,...)

maisanuk


----------



## crash (20 Februar 2009)

@maisanuk:
würde mir gern mal ein bild von dem ding machen.
jpg wäre nicht schlecht, anderes format geht aber auch.
was hältst du davon?


----------



## maisanuk (20 Februar 2009)

...ich weis nicht inwieweit (eigen-)Werbung hier erlaubt ist, ggf. soll/darf der Moderator diesen Beitrag anpassen.
Auf meiner Homepage unter www.shascom.net ist ein Bild und eine Bedienungsanleitung. Anfragen und Bestellungen bitte über die Kontaktdaten die dort angegeben sind.

Ansonsten: Das Gehäuse ist das gleiche wie das von einem Hersteller von Elektroinstallationsmaterial der mit hage.. anfängt, Artikelnummer EG 001. (nur das Gehäuse, deren Funkuhrempfänger funktioniert nur an deren Zeitschaltuhren).

Gruß


----------

